# Suche Fullface Helm unter 900gramm



## mr.goodlife (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich eröffne mal das Thema weil ich kein Aktuelles Thema dazu gefunden habe.

Ich werde im nächsten Jahr meine ersten Erfahrungen im Bikepark bzw im Freeride Bereich machen. Ich suche hierfür noch einen Fullface Helm der relativ leicht ist so dass ich kein Neckbraces brauche. Bringt das ohne so ein Teil eig. was? bzw. zu welchen Helm/ System würdet ihr mir raten?

bin dankbar für eure Antworten da ich absolut null Erfahrung mit dem Thema habe.

Gruß

Adrian


----------



## Constantius (15. Dezember 2012)

Entweder geht sicher oder leicht, beides zusammen ist nicht, jedenfalls nicht unter 1000 g. Leichte Fullface mit realen ca. 850-950 g je nach Größe wären Kali Avatar oder Met Armadillo. Letzterer ist ein Auslaufmodell (war mal 240 EUR teuer), ersterer ebenfalls teuer, aber im Design des Vorjahres unter 200 EUR zu kriegen.    Leichter gibt es nicht, jedenfalls nicht auf der Waage 

Beide Helme haben zwar die Zulassungstests bestanden, da die für Bikehelme aber nur den Seitenaufprall testen (anders als bei Mototrradhelmen), ist die Schutzwirkung fragwürdig. Beim Avatar kannst du den Kinnbügel mit Kraft schon per Hand eindrücken, der Armadillo hat nen ziemlich wackeligen Sitz, der Kinnbügel sitzt sehr dicht am Gesicht.     

Guter Schutz ist unter 1000 g nicht machbar, und die werden dann auch nur erreicht für die kleinste Größe und mit Carbon und Preisen deutlich über 300 EUR. Am sichersten bist du mit nem leichten Motocrosshelm, z.B. Marushin RS-MX Carbon, die wiegen nicht mehr als ein leichter Bikehelm (ca. 1000 g in Größe L; die angegebenen 850 g sind Größe S und ohne Visier) und du hast die Garantie, dass das Ding top schützt, da die Zulassungstests haben, die kein MTB-Fullface je bestehen würde (High-End-Modelle für > 300 EUR mal ausgenommen, sind aber dann auch nicht leichter oder kleiner). RS-MX kostet ab 250 EUR als Auslaufmodell (also Farben des Vorjahres).    

Ein billiger, stabiler und klassischer MTB-Fullface mit um die 1100 g - das ist so das Normalgewicht - machts aber auch schon recht sicher.

Edit: falls dir jemand mit dem Urge Archi enduro kommt, auch so ein Ding wo man ein paar Gramm Gewicht auf Kosten der Sicherheit spart: der hat das gleiche Problem wie der Avatar, nämlich mangelnde Schutzwirkung des Kinnbügels. Sturzbericht dazu hier (Achtung sehr unappetitliche Fotos).

Also spar nicht am Geld und nicht zu viel am Gewicht hol dir nen richtigen Helm!

    Neckbrace hat nichts mit dem Gewicht des Helmes zu tun, sondern  verhindert, dass dein Kopf sich so bewegen kann, dass die  Halswirbelsäule bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.goodlife (15. Dezember 2012)

Cool das ist mal ne Antwort mit der man was anfangen kann  also da ich meine Backe und meine Zähne eig ganz ok finde werde ich mich an deinen Tip halten und mir was aus der Motor Cross Richtung kaufen. Muss ich hier auf i was achten das der Helm mit dem Nackending zusammen passt? Halte das teil auch für sinnvoll da ich lieber so ein ding anziehe wie dann im Rollstuhl zu sitzen  

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2012)

Es muss meiner Meinung nach aber nicht unbedingt ein Motocrosshelm sein, da muss man leichte Modelle schon suchen und reichlich Kohle auf den Tisch packen. Ich hatte mir einen von O-Neal zum anprobieren bestellt, der lag ungefähr bei 1550g. Den fand ich schon recht unangenehm vom Gewicht, hab mich dann für den AT1 entschieden. Obwohl er nur ne ABS-Hülle hat. Aber 2-300g merkt man beim Tragekomfort doch recht deutlich!

Vorher hatte ich einen 661 Evo, der wiegt ca. 1200g in L und hat eine Fiberglasschale. Die sind meistens etwas massiver als die ABS-Schalen.
Hat meinen Schädel soweit gut geschütz, nachdem ich damit zweimal eingeschlagen bin (einmal mit dem Hinterkopf auf nen Stein oder ne Wurzel) habe ich ihn sicherheitshalber ersetzt. Rein optisch sieht er noch ganz gut aus.
Angefangen habe ich mit einem 661 Comp II (Baugleich mit O'Neal Fury). Der wiegt ca. 950g in L. Den habe ich einmal mit dem Kinnbügel in den Landehügel eine Doubles gesteckt. Der Kinnbügel hat gehalten, zeigt anschließend aber sichtbare Stellen an denen er verformt wurde. Schneller hätte ich wohl nich tsein dürfen...


----------



## Constantius (15. Dezember 2012)

Einfach mal den Marushin RS-MX testen, 1000 g MX Carbonhelm für 200-300 EUR wenn es nicht das neueste Farb-Design sein muss.

Was muss man noch beachten? Ein normaler MX-Helm geht auch mit Neckbrace. Aber es kommt immer drauf an. Manche MX-Helme sind hinten extra tief für die MX-Neckbraces. Wie der hier:











Da man auf dem MX-Bike aufrecht sitzt und auch weniger steile Strecken hat als manche DH-Strecken, sind solche Teile nicht so gut fürs Biken. Manche Bike-Helme sind daher hinten etwas ausgeschnitten, wie der hier:




Die meisten Helme schließen aber hinten einfach gerade ab. Jeder Helm sitzt anders. Ein MX-Helm oder die ähnlich sicheren Bike-Helme (z.B. der abgebildete TLD D3 Carbon) sind viel voluminöser als ein extraleichter Bike-Fullface. Der Schutz kommt auch von mehr Styropor, zudem wird bei gleicher Größe der Kopf sicherer umschlossen. Wenn du mal einen sehr hochwertigen MX-Helm auf hattest, kommen dir die meisten Bike-Helme nur noch wie schlecht gebautes China-Spielzeug vor.

Absolut entscheidend ist, dass es passt. Der Helm muss gut straff sitzen ohne über die Tragezeit zu drücken. Und das kann schon mal ne halbe Stunde sein. Als Anfänger auf langen Strecken bist du nicht in 10 Minuten unten. 

Er darf sich nicht nach vorn auf die Stirn drücken lassen, beim Fahren im Park rüttelt es wie Sau, und wenn dann der Helm nach und nach ins Gesicht gerüttelt kommt und die Brille nach unten drückt, ist das nicht lustig. Kann auf sehr steilen Stücken durch den Neckbrace noch verstärkt werden. 

Der Helm muss zum Kopf passen, und da fallen nicht nur die Größen unterschiedlich aus sondern auch die Form. Optimal bekommt man das oft erst hin, indem man entsprechende Polsterpassungssets ausprobiert hat, welche bei manchen Helmen mitgeliefert werden, bei anderen kann man mittelfesten Schaumstoff und Teppichklebeband aus dem Baumarkt  zum Anpassen nehmen. Einfach Streifen in den Stirn und Nackenbereich einfügen bis es passt. 

Man bekommt aber nicht jeden Helm passend. Meinen Traumhelm z.B. kann ich nicht tragen, da selbst die bestpassende Größe mit viel Anpassungsaufwand nicht so hinzukriegen ist, dass sie weder drückt noch rutscht. Andere Helme passen mir sofort.

Nun beeinflusst die Größe und Form auch den Spielraum zum Neckbrace hin. Zudem kommt es beim Neckbrace darauf an, welchen Hersteller du hast und welches Modell - es gibt verstellbare und nicht verstellbare. Und wie dick deine Protektorenjacke aufträgt. Und ob du einen langen oder kurzen Hals hast.

Also hilft nur probieren!

Von Leatt Brace gibt es die DBX-Reihe, die von der Form extra für's Biken ist und vielfach einstellbar ist. Mit der sollten alle Bike-Helme und die meisten MX-Helme passen. Dazu gibt es auch ewig lange Threads in diesem Forum, wo jedes Details diskutiert wird, auch welche Protektorenjacken dazu passen etc.

Ich würde so vorgehen: 
Gute Protektorenjacke und Leattbrace DBX kaufen. Muss nicht der teuerste DBX sein, der ist nur ein paar Gramm leichter für ein paar Hundert EUR mehr.
Dann den Wunschhelm in einem Shop kaufen, wo du extralanges Rückgaberecht hast (BMO oder CRC z.B.). Am besten gleich in mehreren Größen und mehrere infrage kommende Modelle. Man kann ja zurücksenden, was nicht passt.

Alles zusammen anprobieren und ggf. anpassen bis passt. Wie das Ganze aussehen sollte, kannst du im Neckbraces-Thread sehen oder auch bei Leattbrace auf der Website.

Wenn du das Gefühl hast, der Helm sitzt zu locker, lässt sich in die Stirn drücken (das darf gar nicht gehen, auch mit recht viel Krafteinsatz und bei wildem Headbanging nicht!) oder drückt schmerzhaft nach ner halben Stunde - hol dir nen anderen!

Am besten du hast eine sehr steile Abfahrt in der Nähe, die du mal mit dem Bike und der Ausrüstung fahren kannst um zu sehen ob es passt.

Als Anfänger ist das alles etwas aufwändig, weil man noch kein Gefühl dafür hat, ob was passt, aber man gibt halt für Helm und alle Protektoren schnell deutlich über 1000 EUR aus und da lohnt probieren und test schon.


----------



## Apnea (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche und äußerst hilfreiche Antwort, Constantius.


----------



## mr.goodlife (16. Dezember 2012)

ich kann mich da nur anschließen vielen Dank. gibt es in Deutschland i wo ein Heschäft wo man das ausprobieren kann oder kauft ihr meistens online? bei mir in Heilbronn gibt es leider nicht wirklich was


----------



## mystic83 (16. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt auch genügend gute Bike fullface Helme! Google hilft!


----------



## mr.goodlife (16. Dezember 2012)

Und genau da bin ich nicht weitergekommen deswegen das thema


----------



## mystic83 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre den THE T2 Carbon und bin mehr als zufrieden!! Und wie die anderen schon sagen neckbrace ist ein anderes thema! Mir gefallen auch die POC Helme sehr gut! Die neuen von 2013 haben Öffnungen an den Ohren damit man auch was von der Umgebung wahrnimmt soll gut für den gleichgewichtssinn sein laut dem Fachmann von poc!


----------



## mr.goodlife (16. Dezember 2012)

Cool den poc find ich optisch gut ich denke den werde ich mir auch mal bestellen... Ich hoffe der passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystic83 (16. Dezember 2012)

Die neuen Modelle gibt's allerdings soviel ich weiß erst ab Februar oder März !


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Dezember 2012)

661 Full Comp II wiegt in L unter 900g. Keine Ahnung wie sicher er ist. Aber er ist relativ leicht, und echt günstig.


----------



## mr.goodlife (16. Dezember 2012)

Ok ich bräuchte nicht unbedingt das neuste modell aber es sollte halt sicher sein. Aber vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Up&Down (17. Dezember 2012)

In der letzten FREERIDE war ein *Helmtest*, wo die absoluten High-End-Fullface-Helme nach dem Motocross und Bikehelmstandard getestet wurden.

Nur 2 Bikehelme haben den MX-Test bestanden, Specialized Dissident und TLD D3. 

Alle anderen Bikehelme haben besonders beim Test des Kinnbügels komplett versagt, mit Werten ein zigfaches über den MX-Helmen. Weil der Bügel halt nicht hält. Unter den *Versager*n sind so bekannte und verbreitete Produkte wie *Giro Remedy, ONeal Spark, Kali Avatar. 661 Evo* hat zwar der Kinnbügel gehalten, aber beim Seitenaufprall den MX-Test vergeigt. Würde also gehen mit Einschränkung.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass bei einem Sturz bei hohem Tempo die Arme nicht mehr stützen können und man mit der Fresse da landet, wo oft Steine und Holzteile den Boden bilden oder im Weg stehen, dann sollte der Kinnbügel schon was halten.

Also im Park besser nur D3, Dissident oder nen MX-Helm!


----------



## struppie2005 (18. Dezember 2012)

Up&Down schrieb:


> In der letzten FREERIDE war ein *Helmtest*, wo die absoluten High-End-Fullface-Helme nach dem Motocross und Bikehelmstandard getestet wurden.
> 
> Nur 2 Bikehelme haben den MX-Test bestanden, Specialized Dissident und TLD D3.
> 
> ...


 

Der der D3 ist auf dem 3. Platz vor ihm hat sich noch der Fox platziert der auch ein MX Helm ist... ein Mieses Ergebnis wie ich finde für den D3 der auch noch 500 kostet. Das mit den Kinnbügeln muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein weil nur so wird der Aufprall absorbiert ist der Bügel straff wird es an das Genick weiter gegeben.... sie wie sie den Kinnbügel auf dem Bild verbogen haben sollte noch platz zum Kinn sein, Vor allem wenn man überlegt das die Prallblöcke 120g und 80g haben und der am Bügel mit vollen Körpergewicht und Muskelkragt drückt sind das locker 140kg die da drücken also total unrealistisch.  Kraft muss immer absorbiert werden weil man sonst gleich ohne Helm fahren kann.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand den Test echt total super, weil er so schön am Markt vorbei geht. 
Wenn ich mich im Park umgucke sehe ich da eher weniger Helme aus dem preissegment 250+.
Es wäre denke ich interessanter gewesen Helme von 100 bis 250 zu testen und evtl. noch einen Dissident oder so als Benchmark dazu zu nehmen. 
Ich denke nämlich dass z.B. der 661 EVO nicht unsicherer ist als der EVO Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (21. Dezember 2012)

struppie2005 schrieb:


> Der der D3 ist auf dem 3. Platz vor ihm hat sich noch der Fox platziert der auch ein MX Helm ist... ein Mieses Ergebnis wie ich finde für den D3 der auch noch 500 kostet. Das mit den Kinnbügeln muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein weil nur so wird der Aufprall absorbiert ist der Bügel straff wird es an das Genick weiter gegeben.... sie wie sie den Kinnbügel auf dem Bild verbogen haben sollte noch platz zum Kinn sein, Vor allem wenn man überlegt das die Prallblöcke 120g und 80g haben und der am Bügel mit vollen Körpergewicht und Muskelkragt drückt sind das locker 140kg die da drücken also total unrealistisch.  Kraft muss immer absorbiert werden weil man sonst gleich ohne Helm fahren kann.



Ja, der Fox ist aber ein sackschwerer MX-Helm, kein Wunder, dass der viel hält. Der D3 ist leicht und für Biker designed und kann allerdings, da er die entsprechenden Tests offiziell bestanden und damit die Zertifikate hat, wohl auch auf dem Motorrad verwendet werden. Der Dissident ist neu entwickelt, kein Wunder, dass der etwas besser ist. *Das Ergebnis für den D3 ist nicht schlecht*, denn er hat neben dem neuen Dissident als einziger Bikehelm die MX-Tests bestanden. 

Und da, wo die Kinnbügel versagt haben, war die Last nicht etwas höher als bei den Helmen die bestanden haben, sondern um das 5 bis 10-fache. Warum die Lasten bei den Versagern so hoch waren, wurde im Text so erklärt, dass da die Kraft vom Testgewicht auf den Testschädel durchgeschlagen ist, weil das Styropor völlig zerbröselt ist (Seitenaufprall), ergo beim Kinntest der Bügel sich bis auf den Schädel verbogen hat oder gebrochen ist. Das Bild mit dem Avatar demonstriert das nur, beim Sturz wirken da schon noch viel höhere Kräfte als beim Verbiegen per Hand wie auf dem Bild.

Teuer ist der D3 wegen dem Carbon, alle guten Carbon-Helme kosten ab 400 EUR, dazu ist er top verarbeitet und ja, man zahlt auch noch ein paar EUR für die Designs. 500  zahlt aber nur, wer keinen US-Import macht. Wer das nicht will kann gerne in die Ecke weinen gehen oder sich was anderes kaufen, was auch gut und leicht aber weniger schick ist, z.B. den oben vom Constantius vorgeschlagenen Marushin RS-MX. Oder einen billigen MX-Helm, der dann natürlich deutlich schwerer ist, was beim Biken schon stört.

*Das Argument, dass weicher besser ist, hört man immer wieder, ist aber sehr fragwürdig*, da es nur bei Belastungen relevant ist, die halt nicht größer sein dürfen als die Last, die der Helm aufnehmen kann bis er am Ende ist, z.B. wenn der Kinnbügel bricht oder dein Kinn erreicht hat. *Und wenn der Kinnbügel am Ende ist, dann wird als nächstes das Kinn, die Nase oder anderes im Gesicht brechen* und dabei weniger Energie absorbieren als ein stabilerer Kinnbügel das getan hätte. Was nicht nur für das Gesicht sondern auch für den Rest des Schädels und die Wirbelsäule schlecht ist. Nur der Zahnarzt, der Chirurg oder der Bestatter haben dann was von deiner Helmwahl.

*Und dass beim DH geringere Kräfte wirken als beim MX ist sicher nicht der Fall. Es gibt im DH genug Situationen, die gefährlicher sind* als auf der Straße oder auf den MX-Sandstrecken, wo man meist nur auf glatte Flächen fällt. Da beim DH bekanntlich Bäume im Weg stehen und Wurzeln und Steine aus dem Boden ragen, wirken bei einem Sturz gegen solche auch Energien aus der Fahrgeschwindigkeit, nicht nur vom Fall. Die Energie, die beim Sturz gegen Baum oder Stein absorbiert werden muss, ist deutlich höher, als wenn man beim MX in den Brechsand stürzt oder auf der Straße auf Asphalt. Selbst wenn man "nur" mit 30 km/h unterwegs ist.

Ich denke daher, dass die *Nutzung von so Weichschalen wie den Leicht-Fullface-Helmen vielleicht noch für's Dirten, den Fourcross oder ähnlich breite und aus Brechsand angelegte Bikeparkstrecken sinnvoll *ist. Sobald es aber in den Wald und über Steinfelder geht, ist ein MX-Helm oder entsprechend stabiler Bikehelm das Mindeste, was man zum eigenen Schutz tragen sollte (mehr geht leider nicht ...).

*Zum Test:* ja es wäre gut, mal einen Test für "normale" Bike-Fullfaces zu machen. Da für die aber kein Kinnbügeltest für die Zulassung vorgeschrieben ist, fürchte ich, dass die meisten ebenso versagen werden wie fast alle getesteten Top-Modelle. 

Dass die getesteten Energien unrealistisch sind, ist reines Wunschdenken, um deinen eigenen Helm-Kauf zu rechtfertigen. Die Normierungsbehörden und der TÜV sind ja auch Idioten im Gegensatz zu dir. Klar, wenn du nur mit 5 km/h durch den Wald fährst oder nur auf Brechsand oder Wiese unterwegs bist, wirst du für dich recht haben. Wenn du mit 50 km/h und mehr durch enge Waldstrecken und über Steinfelder schießt, sieht das anders aus:



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... Unser 2. Vorstand vom Verein hatte im Februar einen schweren Sturz oder besser gesagt Flug gegen einen Baum in Italien.
> 
> Seine Gehirnfunktion reicht derzeit leider gerade zum atmen und manchmal etwas Mimik im Gesicht. Stehen, gehen oder sprechen kann er noch nicht... die Ärzte wissen selbst jetzt nach 5 Monaten nicht ob das jemals wieder wird.  ...


----------



## R.C. (21. Dezember 2012)

Up&Down schrieb:


> Und dass beim DH geringere Kräfte wirken als beim MX ist sicher nicht der Fall. Es gibt im DH genug Situationen, die gefährlicher sind als auf der Straße oder auf den MX-Sandstrecken, wo man meist nur auf glatte Flächen fällt.



Das Problem ist nur, dass es bei MX- und Endurohelmen auch schon seit Ewigkeiten die Diskussion gibt, dass die Normen zu zu harten Helmen fuehren, da sie eben genau nicht fuer MX, sondern fuer die Strasse und damit weit hoehere Geschwindigkeiten und andere Sturzsituationen gedacht sind.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich Endurostrecken (echtes Enduro, nicht MTB-Enduro) praktisch nicht von DH-Strecken unterscheiden, was die Hindernisse und den Untergrund betrifft.

Das muss jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden, genauso wie bei den Neckbraces und allen anderen Protektoren.


----------



## Up&Down (21. Dezember 2012)

Zu hart sind Helme der SNELL-Norm vor 2010.



teatimetom schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Stück Fox V3 gekillt, die Motocrossversion.
> daher weiß ich ganz gut wie genau dieser Helm die Energie verteilt, ziemlich vorbildlich.
> 
> Der Impact war ordentlich, aber mir ist bei keinem Der Helme das Licht ausgegangen, auch keine Kopfscherzen.
> ...


----------



## teatimetom (24. Dezember 2012)

Up&Down schrieb:


> In der letzten FREERIDE war ein *Helmtest*, wo die absoluten High-End-Fullface-Helme nach dem Motocross und Bikehelmstandard getestet wurden.
> 
> Nur 2 Bikehelme haben den MX-Test bestanden, Specialized Dissident und TLD D3.
> 
> Alle anderen Bikehelme haben besonders beim Test des Kinnbügels komplett versagt, mit Werten ein zigfaches über den MX-Helmen. Weil der Bügel halt nicht hält. Unter den *Versager*n sind so bekannte und verbreitete Produkte wie *Giro Remedy, ONeal Spark, Kali Avatar. 661 Evo* hat zwar der Kinnbügel gehalten, aber beim Seitenaufprall den MX-Test vergeigt. Würde also gehen mit Einschränkung.



Kann einer von euch Freeride Lesern mal Abtippen was alles für Helme getestet wurden ? Oder sind die Oben schon alle Aufgeführt ? 
Wäre Super  Danke 

Mich würde besonders der Fox Rampage pro Carbon interessieren.


----------



## Up&Down (25. Dezember 2012)

Das waren alle im Test. Der Rampage pro ist ganz neu, auch der neue Bell Full-9 war nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Dezember 2012)

mr.goodlife schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich eröffne mal das Thema weil ich kein Aktuelles Thema dazu gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



*wollte hier erst etwas über meinen neuen Uvex 2013 DH Helm posten und musste dann diesen Schwachsinn im Opener lesen 
*


----------



## Up&Down (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du weitergelesen hättest, hättest du bemerkt, dass das dann auch schon schnell geklärt wurde ...


----------



## iceis (27. Dezember 2012)

natÃ¼rlich sollte ein helm nicht allzu schwer sein aber ich wÃ¼rde mir mehr Ã¼ber die sicherheit eines helmes gedanken machen als Ã¼ber das gewicht!

also meine logik sagt mir das ein fullface helm mit dem MIPS-System am sichersten sein mÃ¼sste (vorrasugesetzt diese schale bleibt auch so im helm wie sie soll)
hatte sonen POC Cortex DH Mips oder Sweet Protection Fixer Mips noch nicht in der hand...wÃ¤re mal interessant zu erfahren wie stabil die fÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r diese innenschale gemacht ist....in einer simulation auf youtube hab ich nur gesehn das sie von einigen stiften oder bolzen gefÃ¼hrt wird...die sollten halt aufjedenfall halten...ich mein was passiert z.b. wenn man genau auf so einen fÃ¼hrungsstift fÃ¤llt...funktioniert das system dann noch so wie es soll??!
fragen Ã¼ber fragen und tests ohne ende aber wenns ans eingemachte geht findet man doch wieder nix drÃ¼ber.

WAS IST MIPS
Das Schutzsystem des Gehirns imitieren 
MIPS ist eine einzigartige Technologie, die Ã¼ber die letzten 15 Jahren von schwedischen Wissenschaftlern entwickelt wurde, um Kopfverletzungen zu minimieren. Das System imitiert dabei die âhauseigenenâ SchutzmaÃnahmen des menschlichen Gehirns. Das KernstÃ¼ck ist eine friktionsarme Schicht zwischen der AuÃenschale des Helms und dem Futter. Im Falle eines Aufpralls verrutscht die AuÃenschale und absorbiert so einen GroÃteil der RotationskrÃ¤fte, die bei einem schrÃ¤g auftreffenden StoÃ auf das Gehirn wirken. Das Ergebnis ist maximaler Schutz des Kopfes.

abgesehn davon das von der theorie her dieses rotieren der schale das gehirn schÃ¼tzt, schÃ¼tzt das system ja auch das Ã¼berstrecken der wirbelsÃ¤ule bzw. das system bremst ja auch die Ã¼berdehnung ab...also man hÃ¤tte dann ja theoretisch mit ner vernÃ¼nftigen protektorjacke, nem gut eingestellten neckbrace und nem passenden helm mit mips-system den maximalen schutz den der stand unserer wundervollen technik von heute so hergibt.


----------



## chris12 (27. Dezember 2012)

ich werfe mal den airoh stelt senior in die runde.

ist ein echt guter mx helm, wiegt keine 1000gramm in L und bin damit sehr zufrieden. es ist aber ein auslaufmodell und die belüftung könnte natürlich besser sein. für einen mx helm ist sie aber echt gut.

der nachfolger ist der aviator. deutlich besser belüftet und teurer. er hat eine neue form und ggf. das "nackenproblem" da er diese neue helmkante hat die jetzt viele mx helme haben. habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## iceis (27. Dezember 2012)

nur zur info
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/DH-Helmets-vs-Motocross-Helmets-Which-Is-Safer.html

jemand hat mal gesagt:
es gibt viel an schutz und viele möglichkeiten sich zu verletzen....der sturz muss nur zum schutz passen.

denke mal es muss jeder selbst entscheiden obs ein MX oder DH helm oder sastec oder hartschale oder d3o sein soll usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (27. Dezember 2012)

@iceis: MIPS ist bisher mehr Marketing als überzeugend getestet, warten wir's ab. Der Pinkbike-Artikel sagt nur, dass die meisten Stürze im Bike-Bereich eher nicht zu voll harten Kopfbelastungen führen und die MX-Helme bei manchen Normen (SNELL) nur für die ganze harten ausgelegt sind und daher bei leichten Impacts weniger gut schützen.

Dazu hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass dann wohl die "normalen" DH-Helme für Dirt, Slopestyle, "Autobahn"-Freeride und 4X geeignet sind, und die "Hardcore-DH-Helme" wie der D3 und MX-Helme  eher für die Leute, die mit Fullspeed 50 cm an Baumstämmen vorbeifliegen ("echter" DH). Natürlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber darüber wird man sich hier ja wohl austauschen dürfen 

Im übrigen erfüllen die fraglichen DH-Hardcore-Helme wie der D3 gar nicht die problematische "überharte" Snell-Norm, wie auch viele MX-Helme das nicht tun (auch der oben empfohlene Marushin RS-MX nicht, zumindest spuckt Google keine Kombi des Produktnamens mit SNELL aus). 

      @chris12: fährst du den Stelt mit Leatt Brace? Airoh macht ja wohl jetzt auch nen DH-Helm, aber auch mit der typischen MX-Nacken-Kante für die Braces, wo ich mich frage, wie das bei DH passen soll?

EDIT: Kali geht ja mit den neuen Formen für den EPS-Schaum neue Wege (progressive Dämpfung), daher hatte ich Kali auch mal ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings ist die Schale so weich, dass es da nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden zu soft zugeht, gerade wenn ich mir den Kinnbügel anschaue und die Ergebnisse im Freeride-Test haben mich da nicht mehr überrascht. Der ideale Helm ist wohl noch nicht gebaut ...


----------



## chris12 (27. Dezember 2012)

ich bin mit dem stelt senior ohne nackenschutz unterwegs. es passt aber sehr gut mit leatt brace.

wofür diese neue helmkante genau gut sein soll weiss ich auch noch nicht. das einzige was man an infos findet ist, dass optimaler für den leatt brace sein soll. ob man damit auf dem bike noch genügend bewegungsspielraum hat? ich glaube es nicht, müsst man mal testen.

p.s.
airoh helme gibts in england günstiger.

obwohl: der sieht doch auch gut aus:
http://www.mx-bude.de/HELMETS/Helme/Airoh-Helm-Stelt-Senior-Cairoli-2010-grau::4212.html


----------



## iceis (28. Dezember 2012)

@Up&Down
jo wird wohl mehr marketing sein die ganze geschichte.

zum thema:
Bluegrass Brave in größe M 900g preis ab 100 euro


----------



## Whitey (29. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage zu diesem Thema - ich bin ebenfalls fullface Neueinsteiger und habe hier ein paar Helme zum Testen. Die passen alle gut. Ich bin früher Kart gefahren und weiß eigentlich wann ein Helm gut passt. Aber - wenn ich den Kinnbügel nach oben/hinten drücke kann ich bei allen Helmen den Helm soweit verschieben dass der Bügel vor der Nase sitzt. Ist das normal? Woran erkenne ich ob ein FullFace Helm mit passt und im Ernstfall schützt?


----------



## iceis (29. Dezember 2012)

also wenn ich den doppel-D verschluss richtig anzieh dann geht das bei mir nich....ansonsten is klar das der helm nen festen sitz haben soll aber halt nich so das es zu irgendwelchen unangenehmen druckgefühlen kommt.


----------



## Up&Down (30. Dezember 2012)

Das liegt neben der Passform auch an der Größe. Bikehelme haben weniger EPS-Schaum als MX-Helme (Kart), also hast du bei gleicher Kopfgröße oft eine um eine Größenklasse kleinere Helmschale (und das ist teils deutlich kleiner). Dadurch ist auch der Kinnbügel deutlich kürzer und kommt leichter vor die Nase. Auch ein Grund, warum ich mich innem MX-Helm oder einem Bike-Helm, der MX-Level hat (wie der D3) immer sicherer fühle.


----------



## Whitey (30. Dezember 2012)

D3 ist für einen Anfänger preislich aber sehr hoch gegriffen finde ich ...


----------



## Up&Down (30. Dezember 2012)

Anfänger müssen ja nicht per se arm sein und sich schlechter schützen wollen.

Aber es muss ja auch kein High-End-Carbonhelm wie der D3 sein. Wo es vergleichbares billiger gibt und wann ein MX-Helm sinnvoller sein kann als ein normaler DH-Helm, steht weiter oben. Ein einfacher MX-Helm macht's auch und ist unter 100 EUR zu kriegen. 

Für's langsame und vernünftige Anfangen reicht wohl auch ein normaler DH-Helm, bis man mit Mach 12 durch den Wald heizt braucht man meist ein paar Tage, die kann man ja zum Sparen nutzen. 

Wenn man den Helm auch zum Kartfahren oder MXen verwenden können will, dann lieber gleich was richtiges.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Tag zusammen,

was sagt ihr zu dem Airoh Aviator und dem Airoh Terminator Helm? Sind die sinnvoll im Bikepark/DH? Behindert diese Nackenkante in Verbindung mit dem Leat Brace?

Stehe vor der Wahl zwischen folgenden Modellen. Danke für eure Hilfe:

1. Airoh Aviator
http://www.ebay.de/itm/400373424905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
2. Airoh Terminator
http://www.ebay.de/itm/400373185915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
3. Oneal Spark Carbon
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190757609486...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Muss sagen vom Design gefallen mir die Airo Helme sehr gut. Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (22. Januar 2013)

also ich steh voll auf die airoh. wie bereits erwähnt habe ich den stelt.

der Airoh Aviator wird aber mein nächster.

wie sich die helmkante mit dem nackenschutz beim biken verhält muss man wohl testen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Wie steht es denn um den Tragekomfort beim Airoh? Bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Gibt es noch Carbon Helme die empfehlenswert sind? Z.B. Von TLD oder Fox?


----------



## maddin80 (3. April 2013)

Hi Zusammen!

Eine Frage, hat wer zufällig Testberichte zu dem Bluegrass Helm 
* Explicit oder Erfahrungen?*





GRuß und Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. April 2013)

Freeride 4/12 Helmtest


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. April 2013)

Freeride 2/08 Helmtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (8. April 2013)

Besten Dank, leider war der Bluegrass nicht dabei.


----------



## Kerberos (6. Mai 2013)

Hinsichtlich Passform will ich mal berichten, dass ich gestern an den Bike-Days Solothurn (Schweiz) den Sweet Fixer Fullface auf hatte, in MIPS/Carbon und normal in Grösse M/L. Der wird ja in diesem Thread oben erwähnt, am Messestand war das Carbon-Modell mit 850g ausgelobt. 
Noch nie hatte ich einen FF-Helm auf, der mir so gut passte! Ich habe einen eher grossen, aber schmalen Kopf mit ca. 58er Umfang. Mir sind die FF-Helme in der Passform immer zu rund; sie drücken an Stirn und Hinterkopf, während an der Seite noch zu viel Platz ist, oder sind gleich viel zu gross. Der Fixer FF kommt mit zwei verschiedenen Kinn-Pads, wobei die schmalen für mich perfekt waren. Mit den dickeren konnte ich den Helm gar nicht mehr anziehen, er ist wirklich schmal geschnitten, am Kinn wie auch oben.


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. Juni 2013)

Hat denn jemand einen von den Kali Modellen? Sind die alle so "soft"?


----------



## Robertwiessner (29. September 2013)

Könnt ihr mir zu nem oneal fury raten?


----------

